
Wits.io – Week book summaries recommended by founders - zaheerbaloch
https://www.wits.io/?ref=yc
======
zaheerbaloch
If you like it then please upvote on product hunt too

[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/wits-
io](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/wits-io)

